# 2005 nissan altima 2.5 ltr won't start



## elvis presley (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't figure out why engine cranks but won't start. Shows code stored p0340. Would this have anything to do with the start problem or does anyone have an idea. All fuses and relays are good, and fuel pump runs and filter is ok. Help! thanks


----------

